

Ask HN: What do you use to track non-dev tasks/stories? - dotBen

We're big fans + users of Pivotal Tracker for managing development related tasks (stories).<p>We're now considering what we should use for non-tech tasks - especially for non-developers in our small startup (CEO, product development, etc).<p>We want to track current tasks and have an icebox to put future tasks an ideas.<p>We have Basecamp but use that more for collaboration rather than task tracking - the interface doesn't seem set up to do similar to Pivotal Track - which works really well for us.<p>What are other startups using? Thanks!
======
megamark16
I've been using Thymer, it's pretty good for me, and it should scale pretty
well to a team environment. With that being said, the free trail should give
you enough time to see how it works for your team, plus as I recall the
pricing is pretty reasonable.

